# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  dreamnoob's poetry, if you can call it that!

## dreamnoob

theres are little sayings and quotes and such that come into my head randomly that i write down, in case i come across something profound! (unlikely tho)

"The days of tomorrow are the nights of today."

"The mind is the key to the universe and everything outside of it."

"If you can think it you can achieve it."

"Life is truly meaningless without purpose."

"The hardest person to live with is yourself"

"Eternity can be as small as it is large"

"Within the tiniest speck of duct can fit a thousand ideas."

----------


## dreamnoob

will add more in a bit, have to find the papers this stuff is written on!

----------


## dreamnoob

"what we see is to the world what the world is to those who cannot see it."

----------


## dreamnoob

"Little nothings, in my head they pick away at my integrity slowly, but i put them into that little box in the back of my head. But i know someday they will overflow the box and spill out bringing all the things back i don't want to remember. Why do they do this i ask they are me just as i am then. They do it because they can, sometimes i think its just better to call them experience.."

----------

